# Arabic Fashion :)



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 12, 2006)

*Hello evrey body*

*This style for designer** Saiid kobeisy *
*I hope you like it*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*http://mar05.jeeran.com/2006_06_3.psd.jpg*


----------



## lavender (Nov 13, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 13, 2006)

Those are absolutely gorgeous. I love the arab world and culture. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 13, 2006)

Very pretty! I love the fabrics!


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 13, 2006)

Very pretty, I love the little intricate details!!!


----------



## lariexx00 (Nov 13, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

I've seen those on TV a few months ago, simply beautiful design!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 13, 2006)

The gold dress is gorgeous! AND it covers flabby arms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG, I think I've seen those dresses around here in The O.C.! They are gorgeous in the pictures, but they jawdropping fabulous in person!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 13, 2006)

the fabrics are fabulous. iwant the first two ^^


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

Those dresses are gorgeous!


----------



## redrocks (Nov 13, 2006)

WOW, those are so beautiful. I love the first gown. The colors and the flow are just wonderful.


----------



## LVA (Nov 13, 2006)

I realli like the first one! but all of these dresses are absolutely stunning! thx for sharing


----------



## mintesa (Nov 13, 2006)

WOW stunning. I would totally pay for a dress like that.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 13, 2006)

WOW HOT! I love it!


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful! I love evening gowns!


----------



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks again for your lovely words


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 13, 2006)

Whoa!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW!!! Those are like the most gorgeous gowns! And so unique. Probably out of my price range


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Those are gorgeous dresses! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Nov 14, 2006)

wow, I want one in every color!! They're SOOO sexy!


----------



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks you all for your sweet comments


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 16, 2006)

I love them! Everything is so extravagant!


----------



## audrey (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 16, 2006)

wow they look soo beautiful specially the first and the third one i love them all

... i want to get this kind of gowns!!!!!!! i'm having my brother's wedding after few months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mina (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful...I am in love with this dresses..


----------



## ruby_soho67 (Nov 16, 2006)

Those dresses are stunning! If only I had A. the money to buy one B. the body to wear one C. an occasion to wear one to!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 17, 2006)

Those are soo beautiful!


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 20, 2006)

very elegant draping and fabrics


----------



## lynnda (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## calpurnia (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so gorgeous!!! Much better than what is on the runways here.


----------



## reemreem (Nov 21, 2006)

gotta love arabic style :lol:


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

soo beautiful! thanks!


----------



## sweet_lydi (Nov 25, 2006)

i know this designer all his designs are stunning. thanks for sharing


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Nov 25, 2006)

wooooow they're lovelyyy


----------



## sada_riz (Dec 1, 2006)

gorgeous lovely

gorgeous lovely:laughing:


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 2, 2006)

ooo i love the pink one!


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 4, 2006)

These are so beautiful!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

real nice very fem and sexy .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks, arabic fashion is nice


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

i love fashion shows, gives me inspiration to how to match my outfits! xxx


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 6, 2006)

Those dresses are just drop dead gorgeous! I wish I was as tall and skinny like those models so I could look stunning in them too.


----------



## Anika_1 (Dec 7, 2006)

wow, I WANT THOSE DRESSES, really glamorous, shocked i havnt heard of that designer in the UK!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

Those dresses took my breath away! I'm lemming each, and every one of them!


----------



## PlatinumGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very lovely!!!


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 23, 2006)

akeed helweeeeeeeeeeen,,yeslamo


----------



## remas (Dec 27, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Helen Claire (Dec 27, 2006)

Hm, it's very different from runway pics I'm used to seeing! I loooove how intricate all the dresses are, but I have to say my favorite is the b&amp;w one.


----------



## bballet806 (Dec 30, 2006)

omgosh!!!! those are the most beautiful dresses everr!!!!!!! i am soooo fascinated about that arab culture!!! i love everything about it!!!!!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 30, 2006)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 10, 2007)

thanx for posting the collection ..they are all beautiful


----------



## Momo (Jan 11, 2007)

those are amazing


----------



## la esperanza (Jan 12, 2007)

:flowers: thanks for this nice collection :flowers: 

very nice


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

I love 'em! Especially the pink.


----------



## rosdan (Jan 15, 2007)

so beautiful..

thanks


----------



## dods460 (Jan 15, 2007)

I love the gold one, excellent designs


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW I love them all.


----------



## ivette (Mar 4, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## KPak1984 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow so many pretty things


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 8, 2007)

Amazing! My prom dress was imported from Turkey. It's so original and one of a kind. I adore it!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Really nice


----------



## Lozi (Mar 14, 2007)

Love that black, white, and red one!

The only 2 I don't care much for are the 1st brown one with the deep neck and the torso design of the pink one..


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 15, 2007)

Real late response. But that's pure dopeness.


----------



## Hinna (Mar 29, 2007)

I absolutely love these. I'm south-asian, so seeing the rich fabric patterns with a western cut is stunning.


----------



## Colorlicious (Mar 29, 2007)

wow these are cute, shukran! my fav are the first 2


----------



## tipsytopsy (Mar 29, 2007)

sexy... nice fabrics...


----------



## tyga_baby (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh I love it! Beautiful Dresses, Very Colourful! :heart:


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

nice play off of whats in now!!!!


----------



## babyangel (Apr 4, 2007)

Love the pink dress. Stunning, very high fashion figure flattering.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 4, 2007)

Gorgeous, esp the first one!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 4, 2007)

Those designs are gorgeous, the first one is my fave.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 4, 2007)

Those r gorgeous thnx for posting!


----------



## nazsuz152 (Apr 14, 2007)

The Pink gown is so gorgeousss!! love it and fell in love with it!!


----------



## honeybeauty (Apr 19, 2007)

hmmm!!! Gorgeousssss

Lov all of them.


----------



## alaysha (Apr 24, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Paintedredrose (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, this stuff is absolutely stunning.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

holy wow, those dresses are breathtaking


----------



## mlle_val (May 3, 2007)

Gorgeou:laughing: s


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 5, 2007)

That is *remarkable*!

I would be such a happy little girl if I owned a wardrobe full of Saiid Kobeisy's designs.

(in my dreams of course)


----------



## diana3 (May 6, 2007)

oh mygoshh those are GORGEOUSS!


----------



## baghdad_rose (May 21, 2007)

I Love Saiid!! Such A Nice Designer


----------



## newyorkknick (May 21, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous, i lowe the designs, really unique


----------



## MizzLiebz (May 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! I luv the 2nd and 4th ones


----------



## bbprincess2147 (May 21, 2007)

:icon_eek: Oh my gosh...those are absolutely amazing...I would love to have all of those in my closet


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

colors r fantastic


----------

